# ATV TV Test RZR S \Vs/ Commander



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I guess if I lived in the west Id b all over the rzr but I think the commander has the power advantage for the mud. I prefer stiff suspention in the mud too so thats another advantage of the commander.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i really like that rzr. you can see how the suspension was much better.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah it's pretty clear who markets to what kind of rider.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i really like that rzr. you can see how the suspension was much better.


yea i think that guy had a bit of a bumpy ride on the commander :agreed:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Now I would like to see a Can Am test comparison between the two. Every coin has two sides.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nmkawierider said:


> Now I would like to see a Can Am test comparison between the two. Every coin has two sides.


They would probably do tests like hill climb and towing and mudding... lol


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> They would probably do tests like hill climb and towing and mudding... lol


:agreed:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah its hard to replace displacement for mud and work. my opinion is i like them both and would love to have either but i get the rzr because its cheaper and i like the smaller body. if i had a farm or needed the bed id go commander but im use to a atv so i wouldnt miss the larger platform of the commander since ive never had one to begin with


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im sure there's another side that would show the commander in a different light. 

but on the whoops it clearly showed the weight distribution and suspension was superior.

i think the rzr is still a good looking SxS also. of all the SxS's available, i'd consider it most like a buggy in design.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> im sure there's another side that would show the commander in a different light.
> 
> but on the whoops it clearly showed the weight distribution and suspension was superior.
> 
> i think the rzr is still a good looking SxS also. of all the SxS's available, i'd consider it most like a buggy in design.


yeahs its always reminded me of the old dune buggy from the speed buggy cartoons lol


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hmmm....
Would I buy a Camaro to go mudding ? NO.
Would I buy a Jeep to race ? NO.
Ironic that the test was put on by one manufaturer to disclose thier competion who is taking thier sales away ?????


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

man those commanders are heavy they say it will fit into the back of a pickup but he front tires would be off the ground. well not quit haha!


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> They would probably do tests like hill climb and towing and mudding... lol


BRP has videos showing their version of the shootout also. Of course they always show the Commander coming out on top. They include the RZR S, Teryx, Rhino and some others. They seem to focus a lot on drag racing, sled pulling, cargo capacity, etc. None of which matters to me. I like the RZR S.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

At an ATV Jamberee I went to last September, Can Am was there with all their new machines including the commander (_that's where I rode the Xxc_). They had a 10-acre track set up and a mud pit for people to take test rides...and for their drivers to show them off..of course. I watched the commander do things others couldn't and lets just say what I saw there was very different from this video. Still...the RZR S is a sweet machine and I'd own either..


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Watch all the different videos here. Sheds a different light


http://en-us.can-amside-by-side.brp.com/inaction.aspx#


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

linkage said:


> Watch all the different videos here. Sheds a different light
> 
> 
> http://en-us.can-amside-by-side.brp.com/inaction.aspx#


yea they usually do :agreed:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol well both brands jus showed each of their strong points. if u noticed can am claimed to b top of everything but the suspension they only talked about the technology they have in it, and polaris pretty much only talked about there great handling and suspension. who u think has more going for them?


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

dont really know to be honest, but when i do get a side/side, it will be a yamaha rhino 700. never have liked Polaris too much and 1500 lbs sounds like alot of weight, even for a side/side :bigok:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol it is heavy but i want 2 pistons pumping so rhino has never been on my list but they did make the sxs popular in the first place


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

The only rhino Id own is one with a Rotax conversion. The 660 and 700 are slugs compared to the SXS with twins (teryx, rzr, commander and prowler 1000). Heck even John Deere has made a SxS with more than one lung....actually its a three cyl. 

Speaking of comparison, John Deere has the same marketing videos as Can-am and Polaris. Of course each manufacture is going to think their product is the best of the best.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

id rather go with one piston and be on a yamaha, than be with 2 on a polaris


----------



## dodgeman2324 (Oct 15, 2010)

Wonder how the new motor in the rzr xp 900 stacks up against the can-nam?


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

bigdigger1527 said:


> id rather go with one piston and be on a yamaha, than be with 2 on a polaris


Ehhh thats a hard decision. I use to be Yamaha all the way on their sportline but the utilities killed it for me. Ive never really cared for POPOs but do like the way they look. Toss up man.....but hell Ill take either if they are given to me. :bigok:


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> Ehhh thats a hard decision. I use to be Yamaha all the way on their sportline but the utilities killed it for me. Ive never really cared for POPOs but do like the way they look. Toss up man.....but hell Ill take either if they are given to me. :bigok:


yea would be nice :bigok:


----------

